# Digestive Advantage IBS vs Nature's Way Primadophilus Reuteri



## tmar89 (Apr 11, 2004)

I took Digestive Advantages IBS supplements for many months and was pleased with the results for a while. A few months ago, as stress levels grew in my life, so did the response in my bowels. I then had an emergency appendectomy and after going back on the DA IBS, my bowels didn't seem to recover. I read alot about Nature's Way Primadophilus Reuteri and I've been taking that for the last month instead. I notice that my bowel movements are much looser whereas with DA IBS, they were more compact and full. And I would have fuller evacuations than with NW's. It may still be too early to tell, but so far Digestive Advantage IBS has been the best one at the beginning, but I'm wondering if the effect wears off after many months?


----------



## pb4 (Jan 15, 2004)

Strange...I use primadophilus reuteri and don't get those (or any other) issues at all...maybe give it some more time, and/or add the old ones back along with the reuteri?


----------

